# WhatsApp: E3-News von der Redaktion direkt aufs Smartphone



## MaxFalkenstern (2. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *WhatsApp: E3-News von der Redaktion direkt aufs Smartphone* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: WhatsApp: E3-News von der Redaktion direkt aufs Smartphone


----------



## Heaven_and_Heller (2. Juni 2015)

Es klappt


----------



## DingooZ (2. Juni 2015)

Is ne schöne Idee, direkt ma angemeldet


----------



## DeadlineGer (2. Juni 2015)

Sehr geile Idee, Lob für die Offenheit bei euch!


----------



## Zapped (2. Juni 2015)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (3. Juni 2015)

juppi. Wilkommen am Zahn der Zeit oder wie man das sagt. Finde ich super!
Ansonsten laufen deutsche Unternehmen dem Neuland ja immer Jahrelang hinterher...


----------



## Riesenhummel (3. Juni 2015)

Nein Danke. Mein Handy wird sowieso schon genug "zugefüllt".


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juni 2015)

Genau ... weil ja div. Whatsapp Nachrichten deinen Speicher und deine Performance beeinflussen werden!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Juni 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Nein Danke. Mein Handy wird sowieso schon genug "zugefüllt".



Wer zwingt dich genau, diesen Service in Anspruch zu nehmen?


----------



## HNRGargamel (3. Juni 2015)

Hört auf die Riesenhummel zu nötigen euren kostenlosen, freiwilligen Service in Anspruch zu nehmen, sonst gibts ne Klage - vor welchem Gericht muss ich noch herausfinden, aber dann gibt es sie, darauf könnt ihr euch verlassen!


----------



## Deathgnom (3. Juni 2015)

Für die Österreicher nicht die Vorwahl vergessen.


----------



## Riesenhummel (3. Juni 2015)

Niemand zwingt mich aber ich werde doch noch sagen dürfen das mich das nicht interessiert und ich es nicht nutzen will.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juni 2015)

... aber warum musst du das sagen? Nicht, das uns deine Meinung nicht wichtig wäre, aber wenn mich etwas nicht interessiert, lese und, ggf. sogar wichtiger, kommentiere ich es nicht mal.


----------



## Riesenhummel (4. Juni 2015)

DAS würde dann ja aber ein verfälschtes bild zeigen oder? wenn nur positive kommentare da stehen dann denkt man das alle es gut finden und das ist bestimmt nicht der Fall.


----------



## essayn (10. Juni 2015)

Klasse Idee. So bekommt man die news direkt frei Haus. Solange es kostenlos bleibt, bin ich dabei.  Weiter so.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2015)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *WhatsApp: E3-News von der Redaktion direkt aufs Smartphone* gefragt.
> 
> 
> Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.
> ...



Irgendwie muss ich an eurer lol wut hatervideo denken wo bei euch der chef ausgepeitscht wird ^^

Das würde doch passend wenn ihr dadrunter eure handynummer packen würde und dann als Slogan

"Nur bei PC GAMES gibt es die "Schlag"zeilen die euch ansprechen"


----------



## BigfOOt1691 (10. Juni 2015)

Ich muss ja sagen, diese WhatsApp Sache finde ich eine prima Sache.
Nette kleine WhatsApp Nachrichten jeden Tag, mit tollen Muntermachern wie "morgen ist Freitag "
Viele liebe Grüße an den Verfasser der jeweiligen Nachrichten, und auch an den mit der Idee. Ich persönlich finde es echt klasse, gerne auch nach der E3 weiter damit


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (11. Juni 2015)

BigfOOt1691 schrieb:


> Ich muss ja sagen, diese WhatsApp Sache finde ich eine prima Sache.
> Nette kleine WhatsApp Nachrichten jeden Tag, mit tollen Muntermachern wie "morgen ist Freitag "
> Viele liebe Grüße an den Verfasser der jeweiligen Nachrichten, und auch an den mit der Idee. Ich persönlich finde es echt klasse, gerne auch nach der E3 weiter damit



Danke für das Lob!  Ob wir damit weitermachen, hängt vom Erfolg ab. Die bisherigen Rückmeldungen waren aber fast ausschließlich positiv.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juni 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> DAS würde dann ja aber ein verfälschtes bild zeigen oder? wenn nur positive kommentare da stehen dann denkt man das alle es gut finden und das ist bestimmt nicht der Fall.



Genau *pat pat*
nicht das Nutzerzahlen so etwas viel besser als Aussagen
Ach ja, vergiss nicht, du musst noch bei allen Spielen die du nicht spielst dies auch noch dazu schreiben, sonst wird das doch verfälscht . . .


----------



## Loosa (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mich, mit etwas Verspätung, auch mal eingetragen... mir schreibt ja sonst keiner.
Den Kontakt hab ich umbenannt in Mausezähnchen, mal schauen ob Freundin meine neue Zockerbraut auffällt. 

Bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, und löblich, dass ihr genau informiert wie das abläuft und meine Nummer nicht anderweitig verbraten wird.


----------



## WeeFilly (18. Juni 2015)

Ich habe ja erst seit Samstag ein "Smartphone" - und mich heute schon bei Euch eingetragen!

Einer der ersten aktiven kontakte auf "WhatsApp"!  Wenn das keine Auszeichnung ist!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (18. Juni 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ich habe ja erst seit Samstag ein "Smartphone" - und mich heute schon bei Euch eingetragen!
> 
> Einer der ersten aktiven kontakte auf "WhatsApp"!  Wenn das keine Auszeichnung ist!



Vorbildlich!


----------



## chrizzking (29. Juli 2015)

Super service! Vielen Dank PCG.


----------



## Loosa (29. Juli 2015)

Wo ich das hier lese fällt mir auf, dass ich seit dem 11.06., nachdem ich den Kontakt hinzugefügt und "start" geschickt hatte, noch keine einzige Nachricht bekommen habe. 

Nachdem extra in der Anleitung stand nur einmal start zu schicken...


----------



## Sansaido (8. Februar 2016)

Ich finds auch klasse und innovativ! Habe mich daher auch mal direkt eingetragen


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (28. Mai 2017)

Wann kommt von euch eigentlich eine App wie es sie bei Gamestar gibt?


----------



## CrazyFarmerONE (20. Juni 2019)

Habe schon versucht mich diese Nummer einzuspeichern. Nummer geändert?


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2019)

Der Beitrag ist ja schon einige *Jahre* alt, d.h. es kann durchaus sein, dass es dieses Feature nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Loosa (20. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist ja schon einige *Jahre* alt, d.h. es kann durchaus sein, dass es dieses Feature nicht mehr gibt.



Das wurde vor Kurzem mal wo kommuniziert. Den Whatsapp-Service gibt es nicht mehr.
(ich hatte nie eine einzige Nachricht bekommen - vorbildliches Anti-Spam-Angebot )


Ah, hier (auch wenn es speziell um den WA Newsfeed ging):


Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> die Pflege war im täglichen Betrieb einfach zu aufwändig. Wann der Service konkret eingestellt wurde, kann ich jetzt leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen.
> 
> Grüße


----------

